# Ankona Boats - New Rep in Texas



## Shane_Ryan

That's great news. That is a very high traffic area and that's skiff should bring alot of attention to its self. I will deffintly be going by in a couple days to take a look.


----------



## Ken_Bales

Mel, although I have lived in Jacksonville most of my adult life, I grew up in Aransas Pass and Port Aransas (only 7 miles apart). We usually make a trip out there once a year to visit family. If you want, I'm open to discuss pulling a boat out there for you from time to time.


----------



## copperhead

It would be a good way to pay for a vacation!  I was really impressed with the Aransas area up to Rockport.  

As an aside I was born in Orange Park, early years growing up in the 6th house south of Doc's Inlet.  My Mom was the exec secretary @ Huckins Yacht on the Ortega River.  Might say I was influenced from an early age?


----------



## Shadowcast

Good looking TX ride!


----------



## kyle_alston

Egret-like,
Wow... small world. You being an AP/PA local, you probably know us as the "Crabman" Marina growing up. Great thinking on coming back out west with a load! I know we would welcome it from this end!

Kyle Alston
Tarpon Shores Marina
www.tarponshoresmarina.com


----------



## Ken_Bales

Yup, small world on both fronts...Copperhead, you growing up in my back yard, and me...growing up in yours, Mr. Hand. Back in the day (many years ago) when I lived in Port A. there was no high school, so we had a choice...ride the school bus down Padre Island over to Flour Bluff (roughly 20 miles or so), or cross the ferry and ride seven miles into Aransas Pass. Well, as fate would have it, I was in the APHS class of 1968, alias...Ken Bales. Looking forward to meeting both of you gents. Copperhead, I'll set something up with you, as I want to come down and check out your boats anyway!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Congrats Kyle

I know Mel just doesnt make anyone a rep so I sure that you will do a great job in your area.

Welcome to the family.


----------



## fultonswimmer

Do not own one of these boats and was not impressed with the "rep" that I was put in contact with about a year or so in the Houston area.
That being said I can positively comment on what this gentleman has done to improve the old "Crabman Marina" in the Aransas Pass area. The new marina and baitstand with its improved boat ramp is a very nice addition to a very busy and highly used coastal area. The people inside are polite and the service is first rate. For a nominal fee you can launch your boat and leave your vehicle in a secure area with conveniences such as fresh water, cleaning areas, refreshments/food etc. available upon your return.
This will be a very nice addition to the Tarpon Shores Marina and the folks who fish the Coastal Bend.
Congratulations!


----------



## jarededwards

Awesome news for Texas microskiffers no doubt! Don't tell anyone but the Lighthouse Lakes kayak trails next door to Tarpon Shores Marina has got to be the best/most consistent place to really use a poling skiff like the ShadowCast due to the mangrove maze blocking the consistent wind... Well done Mel I'll have to stop by soon to see my first ShadowCast in person.


----------



## ras78209

New member here...very impressed on what I have read so far about your boats. Friend of mine will probably get one and I am very interested. Will be going down to Port A this coming week and we are planning on stopping and looking at the boat and hopefully getting a ride. If it rides half as well as they say, You will have two orders more to fill


----------

